# Beerfest 2010 Results



## Andyd (25/2/10)

_*Beerfest 2010*
_​*Final Results
*​Folks, the moment you've all been waiting for - the results of Beerfest 2010.

We had a great weekend down at Mirboo North. The annual Golf tournament was (as usual) a debacle of the most amusing kind, and the social side was a blast.

Thanks to all the stewards and judges who participated and helped make this event as successful as it was.

A big thank you also to those who helped out behind the scenes.

Hopefully we'll see all of you at Beerfest next year - we hope to make the 2011 event bigger and better than ever!

Regards,

Andy
Melbourne Brewers President

View attachment Beerfest_2010_Results.pdf


----------



## manticle (25/2/10)

Congrats Mr Taylor.

Congrats to all other champions and place getters etc too.

Looking forward to reading the commentary.


----------



## hairofthedog (25/2/10)

well done Chris :icon_cheers: 


cant wait to taste some more of your beers at the next swap :icon_drool2:


----------



## raven19 (25/2/10)

Congrats to all the place getters.

131 Points for the Strong Scotch Ale - Wow!

116 points for the Novice Brewer winner too! and a Lambic at that.

(I presume judging was based on 3 scores of 50?)


----------



## fcmcg (25/2/10)

raven19 said:


> Congrats to all the place getters.
> 
> 131 Points for the Strong Scotch Ale - Wow!
> 
> ...


The Strong Scotch Ale was brewed by Geoff Daly from Westgate....
Us westagaters have now taken best beer in show a few times in the last 6 months ( Vicbrew as well )
Geoff also brewed the dry stout at the ANHC Beer & Food dinner in November last year....
Very acomplished brewer is Geoff...
Yes...3 scores of 50...
Was a cracking weekend....
Congrats to Melbourne Brewers for running a fine comp !


----------



## Andyd (25/2/10)

raven19 said:


> Congrats to all the place getters.
> 
> 131 Points for the Strong Scotch Ale - Wow!
> 
> ...



Yes, three scores per beer out of 50. For the larger categories we had 4 judges on the panel, with only 3 providing scores at any one time to attempt to curb palate fatigue. This appeared to work really well. 

Cheers!

Andy


----------



## geoffd (25/2/10)

Well done on a great comp, Andy, is that you who won the Best Novice?
Fergus in marketing overdrive.... lol, come join the westgate brewers :icon_chickcheers: , it's unofficial & you heard it here first; we're Melbournes highest scoring per capita club, if that's a real award. we also have no ego issues. The pressure is on you Ferg to pull your weight & start filling up the trophy cabinet.

Has Lindon pulled the heineken keg out of his ass yet? :blink: 

A tree branch nearly fell on my tent, about 5 or 6 metres long, miraculously it landed and balanced on a fork of a lower branch about 3 feet wide, lucky; I might have spilled my beer. Never camp under a tree on a windy night; very hard to sleep.

Well done Chris & Robin, true champion brewers.


----------



## Fourstar (25/2/10)

raven19 said:


> 131 Points for the Strong Scotch Ale - Wow!



Yep... and i got to judge it! :icon_drool2:


----------



## Fourstar (25/2/10)

manticle said:


> Looking forward to reading the commentary.



What did i say mants about the Foreign and Robust!  lucky for me its a 1 point spread! 

Tough category to crack!


----------



## fcmcg (25/2/10)

Father Jack said:


> Well done on a great comp, Andy, is that you who won the Best Novice?
> Fergus in marketing overdrive.... lol, come join the westgate brewers :icon_chickcheers: , it's unofficial & you heard it here first; we're Melbournes highest scoring per capita club, if that's a real award. we also have no ego issues. The pressure is on you Ferg to pull your weight & start filling up the trophy cabinet.
> 
> Has Lindon pulled the heineken keg out of his ass yet? :blink:
> ...


Geoff...you know my wife said to me " i want one of those...win us one" when she saw your trophy's....
Yes i know...must enter more comps....


----------



## Andyd (25/2/10)

Father Jack said:


> Well done on a great comp, Andy, is that you who won the Best Novice?



Thanks heaps - it was a blast to run.

And yep - that was me... first placing in a comp, so pretty happy about that (after my effort last year that landed last place in the same category as I recall  )


----------



## brendo (25/2/10)

bugger bugger bugger... missed out on 3rd place with my Oatmeal Stout by a bee's dick...

Great weekend away - lots of fun judging and hanging out with the crew.

Looking forward to next year already!!

Brendo


----------



## Fourstar (25/2/10)

brendo said:


> bugger bugger bugger... missed out on 3rd place with my Oatmeal Stout by a bee's dick...



You're just not good enough mate!


----------



## Andyd (25/2/10)

Updated Results:

My apologies to those who were left off the full results (3 in Pale Ales, and one double appearance in Porter & Stout). There are no changes to the standing for any of the categories.

Regards,

Andy

View attachment Beerfest_2010_Results_Update.pdf


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (25/2/10)

Four long years in the wilderness, of bribes to fellow club members going unrewarded (damn you blind judging!!), entering in excess of 14 beers at a time ... only to get a bunch of 4th places.

This year its was well whats left in the cupboard ... chuck it in without even a second thought and there it is!!

Hopefully Robin and I can use the prize for good instead of evil 

Thanks to all who come up and made the event possible ... and special thanks to Andy for taking over when I had to pull out as comp Director.

Congrats to all ... especially that mad Irish bugger that took out Best Beer of Show ... next year Geoff I will not be forwarding the entry form on to you


----------



## Thirsty Boy (25/2/10)

Well done Chris and looks like Robin was on Fire as well.

I am happy I finally got me a placing at Beerfest .... you guys just didn't seem too fond of my beers in general the last few years. Must have been your weird tastebuds not m dodgey beers LOL 

Thanks to Melbourne Brewers - looks like another successful comp and sounds like everyone had a good weekend.

Cheers

Thirsty


----------



## haysie (25/2/10)

Well done everyone, especially Geoff whom I last seen doing a lap of the town with his trophies, It was an awesome big beer that had held itself in previous comps and stood out here, Onya Lad :beerbang: 
Chris T, well done and what a result with 2 first placings.
Cheers,

BTW, maybe Andy check out cat3, you have me listed twice.


----------



## Andyd (25/2/10)

Thanks Haysie,

You'll be happy to know the last result is the aberation. I'm going to wait before posting any further ammendments to the results, 

Cheers!

Andy


----------



## boybrewer (25/2/10)

Well done to all of those who entered and a hearty congrats to Andy and Robin a job well done . Just wait I will put two entries in the next comp and get two prizes  


Go The Melbourne Brewers

Cheers 
(Beerbelly)



PS Mark as you can see I did put the TTL in and the Judges did like it .


----------



## manticle (25/2/10)

haysie said:


> Well done everyone, especially Geoff whom I last seen doing a lap of the town with his trophies, It was an awesome big beer that had held itself in previous comps and stood out here, Onya Lad :beerbang:
> Chris T, well done and what a result with 2 first placings.
> Cheers,
> 
> BTW, maybe Andy check out cat3, you have me listed twice.



I've had some differences with you on this forum but if your first name starts with D then you did well. Congratulations.

Still looking forward to that beer.


----------



## HoppingMad (25/2/10)

Father Jack said:


> Fergus in marketing overdrive.... lol, come join the westgate brewers :icon_chickcheers: , it's unofficial & you heard it here first; we're Melbournes highest scoring per capita club, if that's a real award. we also have no ego issues. The pressure is on you Ferg to pull your weight & start filling up the trophy cabinet.
> 
> Has Lindon pulled the heineken keg out of his ass yet? :blink:



Was great to meet the Westies (as well as some others) and see Father Jack scoop the top prize (despite my in-built bias to Melbourne Brewers  )
Well done to all involved, and well done to Father Jack not only for the big win, but also for one of the best soccer kicks of a Heineken Keg I've ever seen.

I believe Linton had trouble sitting down after copping such a pounding to the buttocks from the airborne keg, but being handed 2nd prize in the Belgian category later in the night after a re-count softened the blow somewhat. :lol: 

Personally I'm chuffed with my result - not a huge place getter by any means but to come in the top third in the Belgians in only my third comp was very encouraging.

Cheers guys!

Hopper.


----------



## geoffd (26/2/10)

HoppingMad said:


> Was great to meet the Westies (as well as some others) and see Father Jack scoop the top prize (despite my in-built bias to Melbourne Brewers  )
> Well done to all involved, and well done to Father Jack not only for the big win, but also for one of the best soccer kicks of a Heineken Keg I've ever seen.
> 
> I believe Linton had trouble sitting down after copping such a pounding to the buttocks from the airborne keg, but being handed 2nd prize in the Belgian category later in the night after a re-count softened the blow somewhat. :lol:
> ...



Ha Ha Hopping Mad, I've no Idea who half of you are behind the nicknames, I think Linton's suffering from inverted genetalia, a gallon or so of raspberry lambic should numb the pain, or at least make his tongue hurt more than his nether regions. :wacko: 

I always think the champ beer award is a bit of luck, some panels have higher/lower soring judges, I've been 2 points shy of it 2 or 3 times now, so great to win at last. Champ Brewer is the one to win, & i'm nowhere near that, on production alone never mind quality. I need to go squat in Robin's garage/brewery.


----------



## Fourstar (26/2/10)

Father Jack said:


> I need to go squat in Robin's garage/brewery.



Even if you squat in his brewery or his fermenters for that matter he will still come up tops with his beers! :lol: 

Congrats to all who placed. I cant wait to see the results and what was so lackluster with some of my beers as most that got low scores i expected to be winners. Lets hope its not bottle degredation.


----------



## taj (26/2/10)

Congrats to all the winners  and the winner of the True South prize, make sure you drop me a line before you head this way, and we'll have a beer :icon_cheers:


----------



## murrayr (26/2/10)

why can't i open the file!? every time i try it says something about the file is damaged.
really on edge waiting to see how i went!


----------



## murrayr (26/2/10)

can someone please let me know how i finished up?
getting quite fidgety over here


----------



## geoffd (26/2/10)

You probably need to update your adobe acrobat version, what category are you looking for?


----------



## murrayr (26/2/10)

that could very well be it.
maple PMed me and word is i won with my best bitter!
absolutely stoked to get my first top 3, let alone a win! i guess i'll go upgrade my adobe now.
cheers


----------



## geoffd (26/2/10)

murrayr said:


> that could very well be it.
> maple PMed me and word is i won with my best bitter!
> absolutely stoked to get my first top 3, let alone a win! i guess i'll go upgrade my adobe now.
> cheers



Well done, I was busy tring to figure out how to cut & paste out of acrobat. Looks like you had a pretty tough scoring panel, I dont remember ever seeing all entries scoring below 100 before, hard to imagine the standard could have been that low. a softer scoring panel might have put you in contention with Andy for Best Novice Brewer.

Congrats Murray, a best bitter in more than one way.


----------



## murrayr (26/2/10)

thanks for that. i'll enter the same brew in the british ale comp and see what happens.
i'm gonna go have a celebration bevvy now.
cheers


----------



## murrayr (26/2/10)

just wondering. do i need to see someone about getting that trophy and prize?
i assume i missed the presentation whenever that was


----------



## geoffd (26/2/10)

I'm sure Andy & Co. will have it for you at your next brewclub meeting. You better have an acceptance speech written :icon_cheers: 




murrayr said:


> thanks for that. i'll enter the same brew in the british ale comp and see what happens.
> i'm gonna go have a celebration bevvy now.
> cheers


----------



## Wolfy (26/2/10)

Father Jack said:


> Looks like you had a pretty tough scoring panel, I dont remember ever seeing all entries scoring below 100 before, hard to imagine the standard could have been that low.


Actually when you consider the number of entries, what was submitted, the style guidelines _and _the judges - it was not hard understand how things worked out that way.

Thanks to the organizes and those who participated and congrats to the winners.
While the leave-pass I got from SWMBO didn't allow me to stay as long as would have been nice, it was a fun and educational experience none the less.


----------



## hewy (26/2/10)

Very happy with how my alt did! :icon_cheers: 

My first ever win and I'm stoked!!

Looking forward to seeing the scoring sheets...

Thanks to the Melb brewers for organising the comp :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers
Hewy


----------



## dpadden (26/2/10)

hewy said:


> Very happy with how my alt did! :icon_cheers:
> 
> My first ever win and I'm stoked!!
> 
> ...



Awesome result Hewy, and just reward for a great beer. I was lucky enough to have two bottles over xmas :icon_drool2:


----------



## hazard (1/3/10)

Well I'll be curious to see the scoring sheets for this comp.... I've been trying to do a good TTL clone for a while, I finally got it right and have got one that I think is quite close - it's my best beer ever, and all my mates love it. One of them owns a winery and is talking about building a micro-brewing so he can make this beer. So I put it into the Pale Ale category - and got a grand score of 57 out of 150. Crikey!!  What went wrong? Maybe I don't actually know how to brew!

So i continued scrolling down the results. I made a wit beer last year, it was a bit of a disaster, got stuck, I had to pour in lots of boiling water and lots of stirring to get it running, after the boil everything went into the fermenter hot break, cold break, hop trub...finished up with 26 litres in the fermenter instead of 23L yadda yadda yadda ... got down to the wit beer category and blow me down I've got second place :huh: , only a lousy half point from first.

I've now decided that these comps are a lucky dip, this makes no sense at all.


----------



## Pumpy (1/3/10)

Great work guys 

Pumpy


----------



## Fourstar (1/3/10)

hazard said:


> I've now decided that these comps are a lucky dip, this makes no sense at all.



its either completly out of style. Yes, a TTL should probably be entered as a English Pale ale as per AABC guidelines like you chose (i learnt the hard way this comp ). Although in beerfest you have to compete with the APA's which usually makes anything else difficult to clinch a place. Alternativly you ended up with an infected bottle. (looking at your score i'd say thats the issue with an overall score per judge of 19.

When im juding, unless its a stout in a pale ale category and entered as such or there are no brewing faults (e.g. infection, acetaldehyde) you are usually looking at borderline to mid 30's depending on overall impression or style accuracy. Atleast thats the way my scores usually pan out. A well crafted beer upon presentiaton with close to style accuracy deserves at least a 30 in my books. If there are faults you usually lose 3-5 points per fault.


----------



## haysie (1/3/10)

hazard said:


> Well I'll be curious to see the scoring sheets for this comp.... I've been trying to do a good TTL clone for a while, I finally got it right and have got one that I think is quite close - it's my best beer ever, and all my mates love it. One of them owns a winery and is talking about building a micro-brewing so he can make this beer. So I put it into the Pale Ale category - and got a grand score of 57 out of 150. Crikey!!  What went wrong? Maybe I don't actually know how to brew!
> 
> So i continued scrolling down the results. I made a wit beer last year, it was a bit of a disaster, got stuck, I had to pour in lots of boiling water and lots of stirring to get it running, after the boil everything went into the fermenter hot break, cold break, hop trub...finished up with 26 litres in the fermenter instead of 23L yadda yadda yadda ... got down to the wit beer category and blow me down I've got second place :huh: , only a lousy half point from first.
> 
> I've now decided that these comps are a lucky dip, this makes no sense at all.



Welcome to homebrewing competition. Congratulations on the 2nd place.


----------



## haysie (12/3/10)

Andy, Brendo, any word when the mail out of judging sheets is happening?
Cheers


----------



## hewy (29/3/10)

haysie said:


> Andy, Brendo, any word when the mail out of judging sheets is happening?
> Cheers




Did anyone end up getting their scoring sheets?

I got my prize but no scoring sheets...


----------



## Fourstar (29/3/10)

hewy said:


> Did anyone end up getting their scoring sheets?
> 
> I got my prize but no scoring sheets...




still waiting here too mate.


----------



## Andyd (29/3/10)

Mostly my fault folks, along with a couple of hickups as team members have had babies and things like that.

But no excuses - I'm just uploading the spreadsheets and will be emailing out sheets tonight or tomorrow night.

If anyone didn't put an email address on their entry, you can shoot a mail to [email protected] and I'll add you to the batch I send out.

If you don't have an email address, you're probably not reading this 

Regards,

Andy


----------



## murrayr (29/3/10)

what about prizes? i still havent got mine


----------



## stevewahb (30/3/10)

Looking forward to that scoresheet :beer:


----------



## murrayr (30/3/10)

are they sent yet? i haven't received mine!


----------



## manticle (30/3/10)

Haven't got mine yet either Murray. I figure it's on the way. I've saved my last bottle of robust porter so I can read the comments and see if they make sense in the tasting.


----------



## manticle (1/4/10)

Anybody else got theirs yet?

My last bottle of porter is patiently waiting to be consumed with the notes but I've not yet got them.


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (1/4/10)

There was some discussion of this topic at the Melbourne Brewers meeting last night.

Basically between yours truly pulling out as organizer, other committee members having to travel O/S, peoples babies being deliver weeks early, lets just say there have been a few blockers to getting the scoresheets out (and remainder of prizes).

I did this job last year and to put it bluntly it an absolute c**t of a job. 

We are all very aware they should have been out by now, and hopefully it will be done within the next month.


----------



## manticle (1/4/10)

When they come, they come. It's more an issue of making sure I haven't dropped off the list (ie everyone else gets theirs but I get left in the corner).

Cheers


----------



## Andyd (2/4/10)

Ok everyone,

The last of the emailed scoresheets hs gone out now, so if anyone didn't get them, please shoot an email to [email protected] to let me know and I will correct the problem as soon as I can.

Snail mail sheets (for the 10 brewers who didn't provide an email address) will be around 2 weeks away.

Sorry again for the delay.

Andy


----------



## Fourstar (2/4/10)

Andyd said:


> Ok everyone,
> The last of the emailed scoresheets hs gone out now, so if anyone didn't get them, please shoot an email to [email protected] to let me know and I will correct the problem as soon as I can.




Email sent.

BTW Andy, i still need to be added to the Melbourne brewers mailing list!

Cheers! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Andyd (2/4/10)

Looks like a stuff up on my part - some of your mail server's didn't like my mailer domain, so I've had a shot at fixing it and (unfortunately for some) I'm sending the lot again.

That means some of you will get your scoresheets twice - sorry about that!

It's just about to hit 2am over here, so I won't be back at my machine for another 12 hours - if this doesn't work I'm sure someone will let me know and I'll have another shot tomorrow night.


Andy


----------



## Andyd (2/4/10)

Ok. I know what the problem is now, but I won't be fixing it until tomorrow afternoon our time (hopefully 12 hours won't see people jumping off bridges, or worse still coming after me with pitchforks and burning torches!)

Cheers!

Andy


----------



## haysie (3/4/10)

Are other people getting email results and unable to read them? i.e

Rm3Z79DzxXmnxP8Ajfr3iL9pjwppWm+L47XwF4b8R2Ecz2GoBbS8U7ZJp55Vba6qTtIJ2gDp
1amGh9k3fxJ+Hdho9r4gvfHnhm30m9Zltb+TV7dbe4ZfvCOQvtcjuFJIre03UdP1ixt9T0m

Does that mean the beer was ok? or my computer is Southern English vintage?


----------



## manticle (3/4/10)

I got mine and was unable to read the result using download managing software. However generic windows open/save default thingy opened it ok. Did it open as a PDF or as a getattachment.aspx thingamajig?

I have received one of two.


----------



## haysie (3/4/10)

Flame suit on., been canned before for being a little computer illiterant, here we go. No pdf attachment, just a mess. Why not snail mail as it has been before? 
All for :super: the online stuff when its right! The waits getting a little silly giving the judging sheets are b&w and only need posting. 
I think heaps n heaps of entrants would be frustrated by the turnaround. I see the problem being ,new technology vrs old and some wanting to push the "new" before its tried n true.!
I`ll be grassed for this post.


----------



## manticle (3/4/10)

Andrew did say if there were any issues he would post them out. Maybe they're just trialling a different system?

I'm not sure as it's my first comp so I don't know how things are usually run but if you can get the emails to work then it's going to be simpler, quicker and less costly.

Obviously if and when it doesn't work it's frustrating though.

If yours wasn't a pdf then I'm guessing the file has been corrupted or somesuch and you'll have to wait for them to resend or post.


----------



## haysie (4/4/10)

Still pissed with this email thing, the file sizes are fkn huge. Then I cant read it :angry: 


Subject: Your Beerfest 2010 scoresheets
From: [email protected]
Content-ID: Fri,_02_Apr_2010_18_03_56_+1100_
Content-Type: multipart/mixed;
boundary=".9380.Fri,.02.Apr.2010.18:03:56.+1100"
Message-Id: <20100402070356.C4373123D9C>
Date: Fri, 2 Apr 2010 18:03:56 +1100 (EST)
X-SIH-MSG-ID: rBwyE9D4TAD0zmQv0WC2OwV0yArhqyQv8ZoaRdJjrAQZT0DdvMHOII/9Y9IBg5720C5MMBCFOWsiZrzmXY7RiA==

This is a multimedia message in MIME format. If you are reading this
prefix, your mail reader does not understand MIME. You may wish
to look into upgrading to a newer version of your mail reader.


--,.02.Apr.2010.18:03:56.+1100
Content-ID: <Fri,_02_Apr_2010_18_03_56_+1100_1>
Content-Type: application/pdf
Content-Disposition: attachment; filename="Beerfest_2010_022.pdf"
Content-Transfer-Encoding: base64

JVBERi0xLjYNJeLjz9MNCjEgMCBvYmoNPDwvTWV0YWRhdGEgMiAwIFIvUGFnZXMgMyAwIFIv
U3RydWN0VHJlZVJvb3QgNSAwIFIvVHlwZS9DYXRhbG9nPj4NZW5kb2JqDTIgMCBvYmoNPDwv
TGVuZ3RoIDM1MzQvU3VidHlwZS9YTUwvVHlwZS9NZXRhZGF0YT4+c3RyZWFtDQo8P3hwYWNr
ZXQgYmVnaW49Iu+7vyIgaWQ9Ilc1TTBNcENlaGlIenJlU3pOVGN6a2M5ZCI


My email is outlook, never had a problem with pdf files in the past. Any comp gurus care to comment?
Thanks


----------



## manticle (4/4/10)

Haysie,

I'm not a guru but it seems as if there can be an issue with some outlook versions reading mime formats.

Which version of outlook are you using and which version of windows? You may need to update outlook (or windows) and download the latest service pack or something.

If you're not used to doing such things, that may be more of a pain than you're willing to go to at the moment. If that's the case, maybe email andrew D and see if you can get him to send in a different format.

The other alternative I can suggest is to go to the actual email account your outlook is linked to (bypassing outlook altogether) and try opening it that way.


----------



## haysie (4/4/10)

Manticle,

Windows Vista, updated last nite thinking this was the problem. I receive pdf attachments every day of the week.
Bypass? The problem with webmail as I read it, once you download to i.e outlook, its not webmail anymore, its gone, I checked that too.

I am getting a little :icon_offtopic: , others dont seem to be having problems, apart from "most people" verbatim. What a headfaark for a couple of judging sheets.


----------



## manticle (4/4/10)

haysie said:


> Manticle,
> 
> Windows Vista, updated last nite thinking this was the problem. I receive pdf attachments every day of the week.
> Bypass? The problem with webmail as I read it, once you download to i.e outlook, its not webmail anymore, its gone, I checked that too.
> ...



I did have trouble when trying to use a download managing software program (similar to yours - a lot of garbled text and code).

Even though outlook is your default mail 'client' you still should be able to login to your email account without it if you remember your passwords and address.

For example - if your email server was hotmail, connect to the net, type in www.hotmail.com and then enter your username and password. The same email will be there - click on the attachment and allow it to open, then see if it opens. If it doesn't it means a problem with outlook. Otherwise it could be the settings in your operating system.

A bit tech nerdy geeky but other outlook and vista users have reported problems using pdf/mime formats (not all pdfs will use mime which is why you can usually read them).

If you right click (instead of left click) with the mouse, do you get the option to 'open with'?

If so click on it and try opening with whatever version of adobe reader you have.

You may also need to update your version of adobe reader (can be done free)

Hope you work it out.


----------



## scott_penno (4/4/10)

I didn't partake in Beerfest so don't have access to the email that was sent. If the header that haysie posted is complete there is a problem with the email that was sent. The header line that says 'Content-Type: multipart/mixed; boundary=".9380.Fri,.02.Apr.2010.18:03:56.+1100"' tells the mailclient that whenever it sees the text '.9380.Fri,.02.Apr.2010.18:03:56.+1100' it should consider this another part of the message (ie attachment). If you read down a little further, just before the PDF file, you'll see the boundary is listed as '--,.02.Apr.2010.18:03:56.+1100'. As this isn't the same as the boundary it was told to look for, some/many/all mail clients may fail to interpret the attachment. If many/most others can read the attachment, I'll just jump back in my box, but from what I can see, the message does seem to be encoded incorrectly.

sap.


----------



## haysie (4/4/10)

Andyd said:


> Ok. I know what the problem is now, but I won't be fixing it until tomorrow afternoon our time (hopefully 12 hours won't see people jumping off bridges, or worse still coming after me with pitchforks and burning torches!)
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Andy




You bastard, i have wasted hour upon hour, missed church today! :angry: 
Stick your sheets.


----------



## Andyd (5/4/10)

What can I say? Sometimes you win, sometimes you don't... looks like this time I didn't.

It looks like there's an issue with the mailer I'll have to address - C'est la vie. Just let me know and we'll mail the sheets instead.

Huge? I wanted to make sure you could read the variable quality of handwriting on the sheets... 

The real driver behind us doing it this way is not cost. It is getting harder and harder to find people who are willing to commit time to running competitions (I'm now up to about 60 hours just on this comp, let alone the other beer related activities I'm engaged in). So we need ways to manage competitions that don't involve me having someone sit down for 5 or six hours stuffing envelopes and licking stamps. If we don't have better ways to run comps, or more people willing to put up hands to help, the competitions will die out.

Haysie, I'll send yours out...

Andy


----------



## Wolfy (5/4/10)

Andyd said:


> If we don't have better ways to run comps, or more people willing to put up hands to help, the competitions will die out.


I'd be happy to work with you (or anyone) to develop a completely online system, the only real problem would be comp-judges having access to to the system while doing the tasting.
I'm not sure how many judges would be willing/able to enter details via computer-format (even if they had drop down-boxes and many things pre-filled-in) while they were judging.
However if you leverage that against the time you've spent organising, you may be able to 'encourage' them and then most of the other issues would fall into place easily enough.

... Then again, tell the judges them we'll give them drop-down-boxes for auto-completing for entries like "Not to style" and "Infected" and that might get 1/3 of their work done with 2 clicks of the mouse. :lol:


----------



## Andyd (5/4/10)

Good thoughts, but for the judging component I fear we're a long way off being able to resource that option (it would cost a pretty penny to get enough computers, and I suspect the judging times would increase significantly in the short term).

The longer part of that is really the entry processing and result processing side. I've just about completed an online tool to manage those components and they should relieve a lot of the hassle on those sides, but happy to catch up over a beer to discuss with you sometime!

In the meantime it's more than just the entry processing that needs help, so if anyone is so inclined please feel free to contact any competition organizer and volunteer!

Andy


----------



## haysie (5/4/10)

Andyd said:


> In the meantime it's more than just the entry processing that needs help, so if anyone is so inclined please feel free to contact any competition organizer and volunteer!
> 
> Andy



Not really sure what your implying here Andy? For mine as I have seen it over the last few years here in Vic, some wont let go and share responsibilities full stop. Closed shop like.
The MB british comp in May *should* be up n running, how the hell are brewers going to brew if its not up n running NOW.

If the results are such a burden, put your hand up! People will help out, on the other hand shut people out, become inhouse ect, all clubs and comps will die!

btw, dont post the sheets, it looks like you have sorted it at _your_ end.

Cheers Sappas, as suspected it was the senders issue not the recipient.


----------

